# Shoal draft sail boats...?



## Abc123xyz (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi! Just joined Sailnet, but it seems I've been here for years!
My wife and I have been sailing for 20 years plus...21' Herreshoff Eagle Cat Sloop. You come to love that swing keel as we can go anywhere! She handles great in the Chesapeake Bay...I've even sailed her backwards! 

We are looking for 40-50' (plus?), live aboard Shoal draft...any recommendations?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

MULTIHULLS:laugher......*i2f*


----------

